# korzystanie z laymana

## sherszen

Witam,

Zainteresowałem się ostatnio laymanem, bo drzewo portage jest czasami przestarzałe. Mam jednak takie pytanie. Czy da się zrobić tak, aby jeden pakiet był z overlaya, a reszta systemu nie ruszona? Tzn. Chce mieć wyłącznie jeden pakiet z czegoś tam, a system powinien być nie tknięty.

----------

## soban_

Da sie, a konkretniej jaki pakiet Cie interesuje? Sam uzywam z drzewa roslin: qnapi oraz kadu. Przy pomocy eix'a czasami znajduje ciekawe pakiety ktore instaluje (z innych drzew), jednak nalezy pamietac iz dodanie kazdego drzewa powoduje dluzszy update systemu.

----------

## sherszen

No dobrze, załóżmy, że chce tylko kadu z roslin i co wtedy mam zrobić? W przypadku innych overlayów, nie chce, aby np. mi się firefox upgradował do wersji 4, a także masa innych pakietów. Oczywiście chciałbym też zachować wygodę w formie automatycznych aktualizacji drzewa. Póki co kopiowałem gałąź do lokalnego overlaya i na tym koniec.

----------

## ryba84

```
man portage
```

Sekcja dotycząca katalogu /etc/portage

----------

## sherszen

Mówisz o /etc/portage/package.*?

----------

